# Sexy Shower Pictures



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

What? You were expecting something different?


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

Haha love it! Hondo is gorgeous and he looks so big!!!


----------



## GSD MOM (Apr 21, 2010)

So thats the shower he sleeps in???!! No wonder!!! I bet my pups would too if they could just walk right in like that. He is sooo cute!!


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Thanks! Every single time I find him in the shower, I have to fight the evil side of me from turning the shower on! .....Com' on man, just once.......


----------



## Grissom (Jan 7, 2010)

I have a similar shower stall, I wonder if Grissom will eventually meander his way in there like Hondo! He's gorgeous!!


----------



## RG518 (Sep 25, 2007)

Reminds me a lot of my girl Arwen! Love your picture!


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Grissom said:


> I have a similar shower stall, I wonder if Grissom will eventually meander his way in there like Hondo! He's gorgeous!!


The strange thing is he NEVER brings a toy with him, or a bone or anything. He only goes in there for a nap.


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

Love the shower pics!
Z hides in the shower sometimes too. Scared me the first time he did it cause I couldn't find him...LOL


----------



## patrons_haus (May 17, 2010)

That's really funny, he must like the cool smooth surface inside the stall, I guess you have never "washed" inside of it before, otherwise he might not be so keen on going in for a nap.


----------



## jimmyhasadog (May 20, 2010)

That's soooo funny. Love the pics!


----------



## lylas mummy (May 21, 2010)

*Love the pics*


----------



## jomil (Mar 21, 2010)

lovely lol


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

That's it?!? Come on I was expecting more!!    
Beautiful baby you have.


----------

